

How Pocket Hit 20M Users with 20 People - dfine
http://firstround.com/review/the-story-behind-how-pocket-hit-20m-users-with-20-people/

======
Nelkins
I've only just started using the Pocket app on my Android phone, but I feel
like the thing it gets right is local caching. The pages I've bookmarked are
rendered perfectly even with no network access. This is actually super great,
not always common, and is usually my biggest gripe with other applications
(looking at you Bloomberg) as a subway commuter.

------
Gys
The only reason I bought a Kobo ereader is because it has a native Pocket app.

